# Betta & Ghost Shrimp



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I have heard that most bettas can be housed with ghost shrimp, though some will attack the shrimp.

I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this topic

P.S. I have heard if you put the shrimp in the tank/bowl first then when you put the betta in it this will increase the chances of your betta not attacking it, does anyone know if this is true or untrue.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really think it depends on the personality of the betta. Some tolerate tankmates and some don't.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I might put some in with Arriel because i tried putting her and Pearl in toghter and Pearl bullied....So I think it will make her feel beter to have a buddy thats smaller then her....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't put 2 females together. I'm glad you separated them.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just seeing if they would get along! I wouldnt let them stay together


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Red Betta said:


> P.S. I have heard if you put the shrimp in the tank/bowl first then when you put the betta in it this will increase the chances of your betta not attacking it, does anyone know if this is true or untrue.


I've read repeatedly that adding the betta last can decrease the chances of the betta being aggressive to his tankmates. I don't know firsthand if this is true as I added my bettas first. My bettas don't pester their tankmates, but all their tankmates are bottom dwellers. I assume I just got lucky and have mellow bettas.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

OK thanks, I have heard this too. So i think i will put the shrimp in first and then the betta and hopefully the betta will tolerate his tankmate. I really only want one ghost shrimp and this is only to help keep the tank clean.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I think if you put the shrimp in first or even take the betta out, put the shrimp in, and then put the betta back in it should work. Because if you just drop them in from the top while the betta is in there it will think the shrimp is food, atleast mine would.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure about it too much. My Betta SEEMED like he would be really aggressive because he was CONSTANTLY flaring. However, I put in three ghost shrimp and he hasn't been agressive towards them at all. He did and does go investigate them from time to time, but never has he attacked or nipped or anything like that. He usually just swims down right next to them and watches. 

I also keep a few plants, but nothing they can hide it too well, and my tank is 5 gallons.

I've also read ghost shrimp need a little salt from time to time, so don't forget that.

I'm really glad I got them, though. They make the Betta tank even more exciting.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

onekatietwo said:


> I'm not sure about it too much. My Betta SEEMED like he would be really aggressive because he was CONSTANTLY flaring. However, I put in three ghost shrimp and he hasn't been agressive towards them at all. He did and does go investigate them from time to time, but never has he attacked or nipped or anything like that. He usually just swims down right next to them and watches.
> 
> I also keep a few plants, but nothing they can hide it too well, and my tank is 5 gallons.
> 
> ...


Okay, so how do you put salt into the water without harmining the betta. Do you just take the ghost shrimp out and put him in another tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I put salt in my water before adding the water to the tank.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I put salt in my water before adding the water to the tank.


wouldnt the salt hurt the betta


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Do they clean your tank well??


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

no no....Bettas can talurate salt..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its ok if you use just a little bit.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, what I do, is get some warm water from the faucet, (just like half a cup or a cup of it,) add a drop or two of conditioner, then add a little bit less than a teaspoon per gallon of your aquarium (into the cup,) then I mix it REALLY well so it is all dissolved. From there you can either dilute it more (by getting some water out of the tank and mixing the cup of water and the tank water in a larger container) and then dump it into the tank, or you can just use a dropper or a turkey baster to slowly drop it into the tank (just make sure you're not getting your fish with these drops of super salty water.

I think for shrimp you only need to do it about once a month or so. In fact, I think they CAN live with out it, it's just recommended.


----------



## TonyMayer (May 23, 2009)

I wouldn't chance it. See this post in another thread that I just read: http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish-compatibility/stupid-ghost-shrimp-24164/


Tony


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Idk....I have decided not to get shrimp but ottes (or however you spell it)


----------

